# [SOLVED] Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, well after i installed patches 1.4 and 1.5 of cod4, i joined the servers i had recently added to my favorites list. and after about 2-3 minutes i would get kicked for some reason i have no idea what it is. it says..
"jewbiewdenko punkbuster kicked player jebiewdenko
cl_maxpackets = 15 ' or something like that

idk wut the hell is going on , can someone please help?


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

bummp


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-cod4.php


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

yeah i did that just then thinking i should uptdate my punkbuster but it still doesn't work


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

i clicked on the "http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php" (PB setup) link and installed the updater and updated it, but yeah, still kicks me. and i can tall ya exactly what it says

NOTICE
Jebiewdenko punkbuster kicked player 'Jebwiedenko'
(for 2 minutes)...cvar r_lodscaleskinned=4


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

did you restart?

are you using any mods?


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

nah i'm not using any mods, and i'll try a restart now


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

Nope, i restarted and it still kicks me


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

http://www.anticheatinc.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36673


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

Thx!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

and what does he mean by 'type in console' , where is console?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

o think thats this ~ you have to have it enabled in controls though


----------



## Ltjoakim (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 punkbuster issue*

yep i got it, its all good now thanks alot for the help


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

anytime =)


----------

